# Hawke eclipse scopes



## stratboy (May 13, 2011)

Hello, does anyone have the 4-16 or 6-24x50 hawke eclipse scope and how do they hold up to heavy air recoil, thank you


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry don't have one so don't know but at a PA price of $225 a pop they have to be good.,,,maybe. :rock:


----------

